# Dry/scabby ears?



## hwilbanks (Feb 10, 2010)

Yesterday I noticed one of Peanut's ears being dry and almost scabby looking, on the inside and near the tip. This evening I just discovered his other ear is the same way. Worst, he's been scratching at his ears, too, so I know they itch. Has anyone here experienced this with your Chi? If so, what did you do? I thought about applying some anti-itch cream, but I'm not sure if this would be okay or not. Or does he need to go to the vet? 

Here are pictures of both his ears:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That first pic looks like ringworm. It's a fungus, not a worm. But it causes that circular, scaly, itchy rash like dry skin. We had a kitten with it years ago and it spread through our whole family (including my kids) so I suggest washing your hands really good and starting an anti-fungal cream right away.

You can do an over the counter jock itch/athletes foot cream such as lotrimin. It works in most cases of ringworm. If you don't see marked improvement in a couple of days, a vet visit is in order for something stronger. 

Wash, wash, wash your hands and don't touch it - it is really contagious.


----------



## hwilbanks (Feb 10, 2010)

Okay, thanks for the advice! I have a tube of Lotrimin so I'll get started using that right away. How do they get ringworm?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

hwilbanks said:


> Okay, thanks for the advice! I have a tube of Lotrimin so I'll get started using that right away. How do they get ringworm?


It's a contagious fungus. Lots of cats/kittens carry it. It's really common, especially among strays or where lots of dogs are gathered, such as a shelter or at a dog park, or even at petco/vets office, etc. It can even be found in soil and infect through contact with contaminated soil.

Here's a website with info on it... however, be aware the dog in the photo has a very severe case. About halfway down the page is a good example of what it looks like on a person. To me, this looked very much like your pup's ear in the photo.

http://www.dogchatforum.com/ringworm-in-dogs.htm

If the lotrimin doesn't make good progress in a day or so, a vet visit is in order!


----------



## hwilbanks (Feb 10, 2010)

I've had ringworm before (as a child), so I know what it looks like, but it didn't occur to me that's what *this* might be b/c it isn't red around the edges, just very dry and scabby looking. I've never seen ringworm on dogs before though, so this is new for me. 

And of course, now I'm itching like crazy just thinking about it. LOL!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

It's hard to diagnose over the internet just from a picture.  But it sure looks like it to me. I hope I'm wrong though!! And maybe it's just dry skin. That would be much nicer. ha. 

Anyway, even if it's not ringworm - the lotrimin cream won't harm him at all. And if it helps - great!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

When I brought Gonzo home, his ears were dry and scaly with scabs all over them. The vet said that it was vasculitis, that some small dog's ears become allergic the veins in their ears. She recommended hydrocortisone cream twice a day and it completely cleared up. You may want to see a vet to be sure just what is causing the scaly patches.

Here's what his ears looked like. His case was a bit extreme and had not been treated the month he was at the pound:


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

OMG poor little fella. Good to see he has a loving home now 

Our kids have had ringworm, they got it from their dads house, his girlfriends cat had it. He didn't inform us and it spread like wildfire.

Hopefully it isn't ringworm. Let us know how Peanut gets on.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

The hospital I work at in the ED ( A& E) is close by to a zoo. We seem lots of the zoo keepers for all sorts of accidents. So many time the zookeepers have had a little case of ringworm too. On of them after we stitched her arm up she said oh yeah I have thi rash over here..sure enough. It is pretty common in animals and for them to pass it on to humans.


----------



## hwilbanks (Feb 10, 2010)

svdreamer said:


> When I brought Gonzo home, his ears were dry and scaly with scabs all over them. The vet said that it was vasculitis, that some small dog's ears become allergic the veins in their ears. She recommended hydrocortisone cream twice a day and it completely cleared up. You may want to see a vet to be sure just what is causing the scaly patches.


That looks very similar to Peanut's ears. I really don't think it's ringworm b/c I know what that looks like and this doesn't look like that. It's just dry patches. I'll keep applying the cream for a few more days and see if that helps and if not I'll call the vet.


----------

